
How I Could Steal Money from Instagram, Google and Microsoft (2016) - p4bl0
https://www.arneswinnen.net/2016/07/how-i-could-steal-money-from-instagram-google-and-microsoft/
======
dang
Discussed at the time:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12108370](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12108370).

Related from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19531548](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19531548).

